# Cookie issue with the site



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

SORRY!! 

Yes, those cookie errors were my fault! I left a space in a place I shouldn't have and didn't notice.](*,) 

Should be fixed now.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh, it was you... ;-)


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

nice it's fixed now.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Whew! I was having withdrawls!


----------

